# Craftsman mower for sale SOLD!!!



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Model 917.378931 self propelled 6.75 hp,21 inch cut.just changed oil.Started on first pull.This an older mower and blade has never been sharpened,needs spark plug. no grass catcher.This old gal has never given me problems.Was given a newer toro by FIL so no need for 2.
35.00 dollars.PM me if interested.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Pictures?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

hunting777 said:


> Pictures?


Ya ya,let me find the cameraThere ya go she aint purty but she runs.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

City?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

RandomElk16 said:


> City?


West Valley


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Does it come with a free old fashioned lantern?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Huge29 said:


> Does it come with a free old fashioned lantern?


Now that there is funny,I dont care who you are:mrgreen:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Sold


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> Does it come with a free old fashioned lantern?


I came very close to posting that LMAO! And I very nearly bought the mower as well.

-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

DallanC said:


> I came very close to posting that LMAO! And I very nearly bought the mower as well.
> 
> -DallanC


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Heck Dallan I would have delivered and bartered8)


----------

